# My story bro



## Marine0829 (Jun 28, 2018)

Alright, so here it goes. Almost 11 months of pure hell; here is my story. I was once a marine, who got out of the corps....almost a year ago. 11 months and 1 day ago. Like any marine who gets out, we kind of want to indulge in activities that were forbidden....like smoke that good good. Anyways, my grandmother picked me up on mcbh(marine corps base hawaii). Drove home, grandfather passed a joint. I smoked it....felt amazing!!!!! But here's where shit goes sideways. I walked into the kitchen because munchies. Grabbed a brownie that was on the counter....well you guessed it, put brownie. Ate 3 of them actually. 4 years no weed and just screwed up big time. My grand parents were like dude you're crazy high...I'm like duh...I smoked a joint, then ate some brownies to kinda dull the effects. Well, they were like how many did you eat, I replied. They flipped needless to say. I will say this.....best and worst trip of....my.....life.....close my eyes and instantly was in a black abyss surrounded my geometric shapes and laser lights of all different colors. It was legit going to another world. I've done all kinds of drugs....but this trip was insane. Where it gets bad is, well, here. After I figured out I couldn't walk....at....all....and I had to pick soooo bad. Finally just crawled to the poster and did my thing. Crawled back and it was now night time....spent 2 hours in the bathroom and I thought i just took a pill and crawled back. Wrong a......f......now, this is where I think the onset happened. As I was laying down and watching some family guy I heard a noise coming from outside. Swore up and down someone or something invisible was clawing the screen of my window.....on the 2nd floor. No balcany or anything lol. After about 3 hours of flipping out and legit contemplating suicide....I fell asleep....woke up the next morning...bam....fucked ever since. Anyways....went through a crazy 7 month battle of crippling depression, major anxiety and severe sleep deprivation to auditory and visual halucntions. Then I got some glasses(prescription) and they had a blue hue to them. Legit made the depression and everything disapear.....except the dp/dr. But wait theirs more.....about three months after....on a Sunday morning about 0015-0230 I felt what I can only explain as reality.....when i could feel my fingertips touch the phone, i was aware of my surroundings and what was past them. Things seemed very lifelike. I could feel my body. I was happy, for one time in almost a year.....I went to sleep after begging my fiance not to let me fall asleep because I wanted to take it all in. It was a constant feat of, when I wake up will I be.....normal again??? Or will I be how I've been for almost a year. Well, boys and girls. A few months after thatexperience, I hate to say it, but I still struggle with dp/dr. I listen to music every day at work and it helps....but like 1% very minimal. The bad part about all of this. I have an IQ of 139, I had to drop out of college with my double major of physics and engineering technology because my grades went from a 4.0 to a 2.4 all because I couldn't think, I couldn't sleep, I hated being alone....so I just kept smoking weed to full the pain, to really just feel normal again....and it did that. But now I know I cant smoke anymore....I dont want the chance of this happening again. And it sucks because I'm getting married in a month tomorrow. I'm afraid I wont remember much of a day that's supposed to be filled with so much emotion.....something I've lacked in just about a year...hi, my name is jordan that's my story.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I also got mine from smoking weed and I also live on Oahu, It sucks because I had it before moving here and sometime I feel like I am not really seeing all of the beautiful scenery. It has gotten a lot better though since I first got it but I don't know if I will ever really shake it 100%.


----------



## Marine0829 (Jun 28, 2018)

From what I've been reading, plus what alot of people have told me is that, it will go away 100%. You need a huge support system that believes you will get better...not can get better. Not only that but you have to QUIT completely smoking weed. I have heard about trans cognitive magnetic stimulation working for dp/dr I think that's what it's called at least lol.


----------

